# How long should it take for things to settle down.



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I added one new fish and one other fish that had previously been removed today and the tank boss went crazy....he's not singling anyone out, he's chasing everyone and they all give way to him. He's not nipping or dancing, but he's just chasing everyone he sees. The chases are short, then he chases someone else. It's been going on for an hour...Will he eventually settle down? Should I just give it time and only intervene if damage is being done?

Thanks

mixed hap/peacock all male I can list the species if you want but everyone's been fine up to this point.


----------



## mgreen44 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have an all male peacock hap tank and they allways chase the new fish and some of the old ones too, it usually settles down in 2 days. I just added 6 more fish to my tank because I had too low of a population according to the local african cichlid expert who owns a store that specializes in african cichlids. I must admit he was right they are better with more fish just have to be careful not to get any too closely related. You should add them in groups. How many and how big is your tank.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Darken the tank. He should settle down but keep an eye on it. If he's relentless, pull him.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I fed them and turned the lights off, there's still a bit of light from lights in the other room. He seems to have settled down a bit already, These guys drive me crazy sometimes.

It's a 125 with the following all 3-5"

Peacocks
Aulonocara stuartgranti - usissya
Aulonocara stuartgranti - cobue
Aulonocara OB peacock

Haps
Otopharynx lithobates - Domwe Is.
Protomelas taeniolatus - "Red Empress"
Protomelas spilonotus - Mara Rock "sulfur head hap"
Protomelas taeniolatus "Tangerine Tiger"
Protomelas Kirki
Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"
Copadichromis trewavasae "Mloto Likoma"
Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I just added a new fish today and my tank boss is doing the same thing!!!

I'm glad I came accross this thread. I took the previous offered advice. Hopefully it will calm down soon!


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Darken the tank, feed them some and rearrange the rock in the tank are the only real options for getting a, New guy to work out in a tank with ones already in it. Usually after the first night there alright. I've only not been able to get one not to work out in my display tanks and it was due to the boss of the tank and the new guy added neither would back down. So had to move the one I put in into a new tank.


----------

